# Are EVAP problems covered under powertrain warranty



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At best they would have been covered by the emissions warranty, which only extends to 80,000 miles. Most likely they were only covered under the B2B warranty.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Evap components are not powertrain.......As above, 3/36 unless you have a extended warranty still in effect.

Rob


----------



## bksmm (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'll buy the purge valve first and do it myself as that seems very easy to replace.


----------



## larzman (Jan 19, 2016)

bksmm said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll buy the purge valve first and do it myself as that seems very easy to replace.


Changed my purge valve yesterday, took about 5 minutes. Be careful taking off the vacuum lines, I broke the red clip on one of them, it still locks in place, but wish I hadn't broke off one side of the red clip.

Note - changing the purge valve removed 5 OBD codes, P015B, P0171 (3 of them) and P2270. Had multiple P0171's before changing the purge valve (located on top of engine, toward back), now get 0 codes! Yeah


----------

